# Handmade deer antler knives



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 23, 2007)

Who knows of a person who makes hand made deer antler knives.  Preferably someone who will make custom antler knives with antlers provided...Any info is appreciated.  Been checking the interent when i find free time and have yet to find a good knife maker.


----------



## Handgunner (May 23, 2007)

IF you are wanting a working knife with a steel blade, TENPOINT and IFLY4U puts out some nice ones.

If you are wanting a true replica of knives like the indians made, complete with a flint or obsidian blade, Nicodemus is your man.

Do a search in the "Hobbies and Crafts" forum.. You'll find plenty of gorgeous knives.


----------



## Sling (May 23, 2007)

Funny you mentioned that 11. In the process of moving last night I rediscovered a bucket full of old antlers and wondered what to do with them.  Now I know what to do with at least some of them!


----------



## REMINGTON710 (May 23, 2007)

Sling if yoou don't want them you can give the to nicomdus...He has great knives...


----------



## dutchman (May 23, 2007)

REMINGTON710 said:


> Sling if yoou don't want them you can give the to nicomdus...He has great knives...



Who's nicomdus?


----------



## Nugefan (May 23, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Who's nicomdus?


----------



## Handgunner (May 23, 2007)

dutchman said:


> Who's nicomdus?


He is a distant relative of Nick.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 23, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> He is a distant relative of Nick.



   Yea, he`s branch kin, from down the creek a ways. He ain`t nothin` like me though. He`s mean, irritable, grouchy, stand-offish, reclusive, eccentric, takes spells and goes off into the swamp by hisself for days on end. Totes knives too. Stay shy of him!


----------



## RatherBHuntin (May 23, 2007)

If you want a Damascus blade, I saw a fellow at the gun show this weekend from Cordele, he had nice blades and handles.  
Raleigh Tabor
229 271-1103


----------



## REMINGTON710 (May 23, 2007)

yeah yall know what I ment...


----------



## contender* (May 23, 2007)

P.M. knifemaker. He's quittin the Apple festival and may have one or two layin around. 

Here's one he made for my son about two years ago.--He makes the sheaths also.


----------



## Handgunner (May 23, 2007)

contender-6030 said:


> P.M. knifemaker. He's quittin the Apple festival and may have one or two layin around.
> 
> Here's one he made for my son about two years ago.--He makes the sheaths also.


Now that's a gorgeous knife!


----------



## Researcher31726 (May 24, 2007)

Like Handgunner said, if you're wanting areplica like the Indians made, Nicodemus is the man! My brother was fortunate enough to get one at Christmas time from his favorite kid sister (ok, he only HAS one. me!) and when his son-in-law saw it...I thought there was going to be a tussle! So, my nephew Nick, got one for his birthday! They've got them showing them off to everybody.
Sue


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (May 24, 2007)

Contender 6030, i could not open that pic for some reason, any chance you can send it to me?  chad.foster4@gmail.com


----------



## 60Grit (May 24, 2007)

Look up IFLY4U

He makes some really sweet looking antler knives and is very reasonable.


----------



## Dovebuster33 (May 29, 2007)

*Here's one of mine*

I made this one for the wife.  It was @ the third knife I made and it's a small one (because that's about the only kind of antlers I can get lately)

However I am having some arthritis problems right now so I am out of the business for now.

DB


----------



## Buck111 (May 29, 2007)

Good looking knife!


----------



## Nicodemus (May 29, 2007)

Dovebuster33, that is one darlin` of a knife right there!


----------



## Handgunner (May 30, 2007)

Dovebuster.

I love that drop point!  Sweet lookin' knife!


----------



## Burl E. (May 30, 2007)

those are some fine looking blades!
I didn't know we had so much talent here! 

One day we might get all the call makers, knife makers, buckskiners, wood carvers, leather workers, and ..... and have our own outdoor show. Ya' know cut out the middle man. 

Might even make us some real cash!


----------



## RatherBHuntin (May 30, 2007)

Burl E. said:


> One day we might get all the call makers, knife makers, buckskiners, wood carvers, leather workers, and ..... and have our own outdoor show. Ya' know cut out the middle man.
> 
> Might even make us some real cash!



My guess is that everyone would just walk away with one of each, none the richer for their wares.  
Just be a whole bunch of swappin going on


----------



## Buck111 (May 30, 2007)

RatherBHuntin said:


> My guess is that everyone would just walk away with one of each, none the richer for their wares.
> Just be a whole bunch of swappin going on



Yep, but everyone would leave happy.


----------



## Nicodemus (May 30, 2007)

I do DEARLY love to trade!!


----------



## bigun31768 (May 30, 2007)

what does a knife like those run?? i like dovebusters best...but the other is a goodlooking knife also..


----------

